# location



## wikkid669 (Mar 30, 2008)

So where is everyone from? I am from Hop Bototm PA


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i am originally from Quebec Canada but now living in Ontario Canada


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm from the Shenandoah Valley in Virginia.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm from Jenison, Michigan (as it says on my posts) but for those who don't know it is a suburb south west of Grand Rapids.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Crown Point Indiana. (North West Corner), 30 or so miles from Chicago IL


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm from Indianapolis, Indiana. Up in the northwest corner of the city, on the line of Fishers (for folks who might know their way around these parts). 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm from Chicago. I started a different thread if you're interested in mapping yourself...

Put yourself on the map


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool,just added mine, in calif. SSF,all by my lonesome. 
Peek-a-boo Pandora, hello neighbor down the road !


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally a Chicagoan that spent most of my life in Denver & Nebraska, now relocated to Linwood,North Carolina, just outside of Lexington, the BBQ capital of the world & home to Nascar builder Richard Childress.

the Muffster


----------



## Big_Guh (Feb 21, 2008)

Charlottesville, VA -- Right in the middle of Virginia.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Mesa, Arizona - where we are trying to get our projects done before the hot weather hits!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Eddystone, Pa


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Leonardo, NJ....or the Joisey Shaw.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

MHooch said:


> I'm from the Shenandoah Valley in Virginia.


God's country! Home of Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, Longwood and UVa, the GREATEST college in the US!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Big_Guh said:


> Charlottesville, VA -- Right in the middle of Virginia.


Home to Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, Longwood(chick school!), and UVa, the GREATEST school in the US!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

3SpookyChicks said:


> Leonardo, NJ....or the Joisey Shaw.


From my kids fav' movie, Miss Congeniality:

Why do they call NJ the Garden State? Because _*Toxic petro-chemical waste dump*_ doesn't fit on the license plate.. HARHARHARHARHARHAR

Ok, I was born in NJ, Somerville (Turnpike, exit 9), grew up in DC, lived and worked in AZ since '96.

Capt'n Jack


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Lincoln, Nebraska.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

> From my kids fav' movie, Miss Congeniality:
> 
> Why do they call NJ the Garden State? Because Toxic petro-chemical waste dump doesn't fit on the license plate.. HARHARHARHARHARHAR
> 
> Ok, I was born in NJ, Somerville (Turnpike, exit 9), grew up in DC, lived and worked in AZ since


Heeeeee! 

My personal fave:

_Why are New Yorkers so depressed?
Because the light at the end of the tunnel is New Jersey!_

Leonardo has the dubious distinction of being home to the Quikie Mart made famous in Clerks. Arizona is quite a change from the East Coast Cap'n!


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

MHooch said:


> I'm from the Shenandoah Valley in Virginia.


Well howdy, neighbor! Like the tag says, I'm a Marylander, but I have family all through your area (Star Tannery, Woodstock, Rio West VA).


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Born and raised outside of Jax, Fl. But now I live outside of Murfreesboro, TN (just south of Nashville)


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Lexington, KY here! Gotta love the Bluegrass State!

MHooch, I vacation at Bryce Resort every other fall. Shenandoah Valley is such a beautiful part of the world!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Livermore. CA


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> God's country! Home of Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, Longwood and UVa, the GREATEST college in the US!!


Actually I'm on the other side of the mountain from Uva, but really close. Big_Guh and I are neighbors. And yes, it *is* God's country....just beautiful. the dogwoods are blooming, and the spring looks spectacular!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

3SpookyChicks said:


> Leonardo, NJ....or the Joisey Shaw.


Hey!! You live "down the shore"? I used to live in Ocean Grove, and then Belmar, hung at the Stone Pony a fair amount.

Nothin' like a Jersey Girl!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

DooBeeDooBeeDoo said:


> Well howdy, neighbor! Like the tag says, I'm a Marylander, but I have family all through your area (Star Tannery, Woodstock, Rio West VA).



Well, if you ever come around this way to visit, let me know!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Lexington, KY here! Gotta love the Bluegrass State!
> 
> MHooch, I vacation at Bryce Resort every other fall. Shenandoah Valley is such a beautiful part of the world!


Well, girlfriend, stop on by....maybe we could meet in Woodstock and do lunch!!


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

That's a deal, MHooch. Just moved back from out west and can't wait to git back to da' hills. My step-father is in Star Tannery and I've two sisters in Woodstock. I spent a couple years in Winchester myself before pulling up roots again.

I'm not getting any younger... think I'll stick around this time.


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in Dilworth, Minnesota. It's a small community, population 3001 as of the last census. It's about 5 miles east of Fargo, North Dakota. And no, most of us in this area do not sound like they do in the movie _Fargo_, though some of the elderly and farm folk kind of do.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Scaredy Kat said:


> I live in Dilworth, Minnesota. It's about 5 miles east of Fargo, North Dakota. And no, most of us in this area do not sound like they do in the movie _Fargo_, though some of the elderly and farm folk kind of do.


Oohmaghaaaadd!

Had to say it first. Sorry.


----------



## Big_Guh (Feb 21, 2008)

You're damn right UVA is the best school in the entire US! Go HOOS!!!!


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by_ *DooBeeDooBeeDoo*
> 
> Oohmaghaaaadd!
> 
> Had to say it first. Sorry.


Ah min ah have ta correc cha. Gees, we don say "Oohmaghaaaadd," doncha know, we say "Ohmagawd" an stuff.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Rochelle, Illinois about 22 miles south of Rockford and 71 miles east of Chicago "as the crow flies". We've only got about 9,000 people, but if you want to see the best fireworks show around, Rochelle's the place to be on Independence Day. This has been borne out by John Williams of WGN radio, Chicago. (I lubs da Cubs.)


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

> Hey!! You live "down the shore"? I used to live in Ocean Grove, and then Belmar, hung at the Stone Pony a fair amount.
> 
> Nothin' like a Jersey Girl!!!


Sing shalalalalalala............

Bruuuuuuuuuce! I've lived in Belmar too and I was just there a few weeks ago for the St. Patty's Day Parade! Now that I have kids I actually get to see the parade and not just the inside of Paul's Tavern. Some of the homes in Ocean Grove are SO amazing. You should see the beachfronts in Asbury Park and Long Branch-just townhouses and chi-chi shops now.

When did you move MHooch?


----------



## HQ4ever (Dec 4, 2007)

I am from Humble, TX...a city just north of Houston. Howdy!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in Oxford, MS about an hour south of Memphis, Tn


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Home of good ol' Abe Lincoln here...right smack in the middle of the state...Springfield, Illinois.

no Simpson's jokes please...lol


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

coal miner's ghost said:


> Home of good ol' Abe Lincoln here...right smack in the middle of the state...Springfield, Illinois.
> 
> no Simpson's jokes please...lol


Being originally from Decatur, I have been to Springfield many times. By the way, I believe it was another Springfield (MA?) that was voted the "real-life" home of Homer & his kin. Personally, I always believed it was based on your town, Clinton's nucular power plant, & Shelbyville's polluted lake.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

RRguy said:


> Rochelle, Illinois about 22 miles south of Rockford and 71 miles east of Chicago "as the crow flies".



Ummm, wouldn't this put you somewhere in the middle of Lake Michigan? Or perhaps in the state of Michigan?  Just kidding. It's obvious you meant *WEST*. 

I'm located roughly half way between RRguy and Chicago.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Pardon, but where the h*ll is Hop Bottom PA??? Cool name I must say for a location. 

MHooch, you from the lower or upper valley? I'm all the time cruising through the valley come spring, summer and fall.

Me I'm from just south of Hades, Lexington NC, the home of ********, mill mentality, high school drop outs, and BBQ in the Old North State, Yeee Haw got to love it or else you'd break down and cry! LOL!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG... doesn't anyone here have a love of the true west. I was born in Longview, Washington and I "STILL" in Longview, Washington. Isn't there something wrong about that?


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Kitimat, British Columbia Canada


----------



## wikkid669 (Mar 30, 2008)

Spookzilla said:


> Pardon, but where the h*ll is Hop Bottom PA??? Cool name I must say for a location.
> 
> MHooch, you from the lower or upper valley? I'm all the time cruising through the valley come spring, summer and fall.
> 
> Me I'm from just south of Hades, Lexington NC, the home of ********, mill mentality, high school drop outs, and BBQ in the Old North State, Yeee Haw got to love it or else you'd break down and cry! LOL!



ha ha ha i get that a lot. I am in north eastern PA about 30 min from Wilkes Barre or Scranton do any of you watch "The Office" that's where i am good ol' Scranton PA


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

3SpookyChicks said:


> Sing shalalalalalala............
> 
> Bruuuuuuuuuce! I've lived in Belmar too and I was just there a few weeks ago for the St. Patty's Day Parade! Now that I have kids I actually get to see the parade and not just the inside of Paul's Tavern. Some of the homes in Ocean Grove are SO amazing. You should see the beachfronts in Asbury Park and Long Branch-just townhouses and chi-chi shops now.
> 
> When did you move MHooch?


Oh man, Bruce is my favorite!!! I went to the same high school as him...Freehold. I actually have his graduation pic in my 1967 year book. I moved to VA in 1971.

I actually used to have a license plate that said BRUUUUC. But I traded it in for OCT 31!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> Ummm, wouldn't this put you somewhere in the middle of Lake Michigan? Or perhaps in the state of Michigan?  Just kidding. It's obvious you meant *WEST*.
> 
> I'm located roughly half way between RRguy and Chicago.


How embarrassing!







You're right, I should have said west.

I work in the burbs. If I may ask, what one are you in.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Pardon, but where the h*ll is Hop Bottom PA??? Cool name I must say for a location.
> 
> MHooch, you from the lower or upper valley? I'm all the time cruising through the valley come spring, summer and fall.
> 
> Me I'm from just south of Hades, Lexington NC, the home of ********, mill mentality, high school drop outs, and BBQ in the Old North State, Yeee Haw got to love it or else you'd break down and cry! LOL!


Sort of the middle, I guess, Harrisonburg. If you 'cruise through' stop on by!


----------



## HQ4ever (Dec 4, 2007)

Is Hop Bottom anywhere near Halzelton PA??? Just curious.


----------



## wikkid669 (Mar 30, 2008)

about 40-50 miles north


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

East Meadow, Long Island, New York - about 1/2 hour East of NYC


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

wikkid669,



> ha ha ha i get that a lot. I am in north eastern PA about 30 min from Wilkes Barre or Scranton do any of you watch "The Office" that's where i am good ol' Scranton PA


Well by Goddddd, I'll have to stop by and say howdie sometime I'm up visiting my one of my son that lives in the arm pit of PA Wilkes Barre!


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

Currently living in National Park, NJ.

Nice to see the mentions of Charlottesville. My wife was living there when we were dating, so I've spent a good amount of time in the area. Just don't mention Chandler's Bakery or Guadalajara. She'll drag me back...


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Born and raised in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Live in Madison, Wisconsin. Going to law school in Toledo, Ohio.

What I love about Wisconsin: lots of thunderstorms in summer; beautiful autumn colors; snowy winters.

Haunted Wisconsin.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm from France, I live in the Southern Est side of the country near the city of _Aix-en-Provence_ which is world wide famous by the art enthusiasts because it is where the painter Paul Cezanne spent is life and painted his greatest work of art.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Dr. Z I've been to France before...a city called Toulon. You have a beautiful country. I would like to come back and explore it again sometime. Being in the Marines when I was last over there didn't give me much of an opportunity to travel as much....


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

Born and raised in Michigan (first in a city outside Jackson, then Niles, for any fellow Michiganders...)

I live now in Brentwood, NORTHERN California (OJ lived in the Brentwood district of L.A.). (thanks for the clarification Cadaverino...!)

Really do NOT miss shovelling snow, but DO miss the fall color change like Cadaverino mentioned.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Brentwood, like Hollywood, is actually a district within the City of Los Angeles.


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

Alton, Illinois in the St. Louis metro area.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

coal miner's ghost said:


> Dr. Z I've been to France before...a city called Toulon. You have a beautiful country. I would like to come back and explore it again sometime. Being in the Marines when I was last over there didn't give me much of an opportunity to travel as much....


Glad you liked it  
Toulon is 2 hours far from my home so you know in what kind of background I live... If you wanna come again in Southern France, DON'T COME IN SUMMER! It's really really hot and it's full of tourists!

Cadaverino, Wisconsin looks awesome! So different from my place where it's all dry. Nice place to live! Isn't Milwaukee the city of Jeffrey Dahmer ? (If it's so, this is an other reason to be nice place to live!)


----------



## sfam (Mar 28, 2008)

Centreville, Virginia, which is in Northern Virginia, about 45 minutes west of Washington, DC. 

And Cadaverino, those pictures of Wisconsin are fricking gorgeous! Especially the fall colors. The Shenandoahs look pretty wonderful out here around that time - that's definitely one of the best things about this area.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm originally from St. Petersburg, FL. Now live in Concord, NC--the heart of NASCAR country.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Dr. Z said:


> Cadaverino, Wisconsin looks awesome! So different from my place where it's all dry. Nice place to live!


Thank you!


Dr. Z said:


> Isn't Milwaukee the city of Jeffrey Dahmer ? (If it's so, this is an other reason to be nice place to live!)


Unfortunately, yes. One of Dahmer's victims, Tony Hughes, a deaf-mute, was the friend of a friend of mine. And another friend of mine, a television reporter, was the only person to get inside Dahmer's apartment the night he was arrested, before the police started tearing the place apart.


----------



## sfam (Mar 28, 2008)

Cadaverino said:


> Thank you!
> Unfortunately, yes. One of Dahmer's victims, Tony Hughes, a deaf-mute, was the friend of a friend of mine. And another friend of mine, a television reporter, was the only person to get inside Dahmer's apartment the night he was arrested, before the police started tearing the place apart.


Oh my gosh - that's horrible. That's one person I'm truly glad is off the face of the earth.


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Headless Horseman said:


> Alton, Illinois in the St. Louis metro area.


I was born in Alton IL, many many years ago back when halloween was just a myth.

I work in the Alton area. (Godfrey to be precise)

I now reside in the tiny town of Benld IL, yes folks, thats how its spelled.
About 30 miles NE of Alton.
And 50 miles straight south of Springfield,IL.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Where are all the Southerners on this board? I'm from Gainesville, Florida, home of the Gators! Let's hear from some of the other Southern States. Most of you so far are from the Northwest, or France.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I lived In Charlotte, NC for 11 years and now in Valdosta, GA now...what a hot and boring place, but i make great money so im happy!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*marsham*, you have something special to claim in Florida — more thunderstorms per year than any other state!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Yea us, true about the storms, but makes me wonder since it's so dry where we are. Used to have those thunderstorms just about every summer afternoon, but now, not so much. But then again, we don't have snow and the winter months are the best. Yeah, it's hot in summer, but we have air-conditioning. And an occasional hurricane.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm up here in maine. It's still snowing here!!!! But at least we have Stephen King.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, *Stephen* King, I thot it said Burger King...


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally from Atlanta, GA, now Keller, TX.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Born in Florida, raised in Florida, lived all over Florida, God just please don't let me die in Florida. If I should, um, unexpected croak early, would somebody PLEASE just take me out to Montana and dump my ashes in the Clark Fork River? That's my idea of heaven. Right now I spend most of my time now in Fort Myers and Punta Gorda. 

Did someone mention thunderstorms? Come on now, your forgetting some of the good parts:Hurricanes, lightning capital of the world, alligators, old farts comin out your ears (can anyone say Cocoon?), tourists, more d#@m tourists, hot as Hades, we're over run by aliens (not the really cool kind either - no offense anyone, but English IS the 2nd language in my area), high property taxes, dropping property values, enough crime to fill hundreds of those true crime books, 2 hour waits for dinner during "snowbird" season in restaurants that are ghost towns in summer.... I should stop, I think I'm starting to sound jaded.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Booberrie, Florida sounds almost like the place I live in... lol
Except for the lightning and all the storm stuff


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

What? A Hallowe'ener who doesn't like lightning and storms?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bellefontaine, OH


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Sharon, MA


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

*nbviper*, have you been to Salem, Massachusetts?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Cadaverino said:


> *nbviper*, have you been to Salem, Massachusetts?


But of course, I think it's a requirement if you live anywhere in the area. Great place to see amazing costumes!!!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, I'm a Halloweener who doesn't care for the thunderstorms. #1, it hurts my business, and #2, one time lightning struck across the street and it felt like my eardrum burst. So ever since then, I'm a little skittish of lightning. However, I do like the rain except during Sept. and October. Florida does have great beaches and golf if you don't have to work for a living.


----------

